# Verpolungsschutz 230V (L/N)



## VMManuel (12 März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Problem, ich möchte die Zuleitung einer Anlage (Zuleitung 230V (L+N)) überwachen.

Problem ist das diese einen Schukostecker hat und somit L und N vertauscht werden könnten. Sicherungen habe ich trozdem 2pol. ausgeführt, soll lediglich als Anzeige dienen.

Gibt es eine Art Phasenüberwachung für 230V?

Habe diesen Typen der Fa. Eltako NR12-002-3x230V gefunden. 

Dieser ist auch für 230V geeignet, also nur L und N Anschluss.

Weiß einer ob dieser dann trozdem die Verpohlung erkennt oder nur ob die Phase vorhanden ist? Eigentlich müsste er doch zum Überwachen sonst gegen den Schutzleiter messen?

Grüße,
Manuel


----------



## Plan_B (12 März 2019)

Verpolungsschutz kann ggf. auch über geeignete Steckvorrichtungen erreicht werden. Mir würde da auf Anhieb ein dreipoliger CEE-Stecker für diese Anwendung einfallen.


----------



## infomike (13 März 2019)

Es gibt etliche Anbieter die einen Stecker anbieten damit Du herausfinden kannst wo in der Schuko Steckdose die Phase ist. 
Die Dinger sagen Dir auch ob ein Schutzleiter im System ist oder nicht.

Einfach mal die Suchmaschine befragen, Stichwort "Steckdosentester". Die Dinger gibt es auch um sie fest zu verbauen.


----------



## VMManuel (13 März 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

@Andy: Das ist mir schon klar, leider habe ich keine Möglichkeit dort einen blauen CEE Stecker anzubringen. Es muss der Schukostecker bleiben.

@Infomike: Danke für den Tip, habe aber leider nichts gefunden für den Schaltschrank einbau.


----------



## infomike (13 März 2019)

Naja dann eben zur Not selbst bauen mit Meldeleuchten und diese fest Verdrahten. Eventuell noch einen Schütz dazwischen Schalten damit die Anlage nur dann in Betrieb genommen werden kann wenn die Polung stimmt.
Alternativ eben eine Schaltschranksteckdose rein und so ein Ding aufstecken.

Einen echten Schutz gegen die Verpolung erhällst Du damit natürlich nicht. Die Dinger dienen ja ausschließlich zur Anzeige.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 März 2019)

Wir verwenden an unseren ganz kleinen Anlagen eine EPA Schutzleiterüberwachung.
Diese zeigt auch an, on N auf Phase liegt. Das Gerät kann man in verschiedenen Ausführungen
bestellen. 
Nur Warnung oder nicht durchschaltend bei Vertauschung:
https://epa.de/filter/de/produkte/schutzleiterueberwachung-pecon/


----------



## infomike (13 März 2019)

Hab eben mal kurz die Suchmaschine befragt und auf die schnelle das hier http://www.zarden.de/Download/PE-SEC500-FuerjedenEinsatzdierichtigeAntwort.pdf gefunden.


----------



## PN/DP (13 März 2019)

Verpolungsschutz kann man auch mit der Typ-E-Steckdose erreichen: CEE-7/7-Stecker Typ E + Typ-E-Steckdose

Warum willst Du die Polung überwachen? Was passiert, wenn die Polung vertauscht wird?
Warum ist die Schaltschrank-Zuleitung mit Stecker ausgeführt und nicht ortsfest angeklemmt?
Wo steht Dein Schaltschrank/Anlage/Gerät?

Zum temporären Test, wo an der Steckdose die Phase und wo N ist, kann man einen Phasenprüfer-Schraubendreher verwenden, oder Duspol oder ähnliches, oder Schuko-Stecker mit Glimmlampe nach PE.
Im Grunde braucht man nur eine Glimmlampe zwischen den Pol und PE schalten - ob das aber für den dauerhaften Einbau zulässig ist weiß ich nicht.

Harald


----------



## Tommi (14 März 2019)

Y-Kondensatoren sind doch auch zulässig, oder? Die Schutzbeschaltungen gegen PE bringen die ganze VDE-Welt
durcheinander, deswegen das Thema RCD Typ B..., neue VDE 0100-410 und 600...


----------



## Plan_B (15 März 2019)

@Tommi

Der RCD Typ B passt nicht in die Aufzählung. Er hat überhaupt garnix mit SChutzbeschaltungen gegen PE zu tun.
Vielmehr ranken sich gerade unter Installateuren um den Typ B Gerüchte und Mythen (" Der hilft, wenn ein normaler FI nicht hält!").


----------



## infomike (15 März 2019)

Falls noch jemand genauere infos zu den RCD Typ B haben möchte kann hier nachlesen. Ab Seite 18.

Gruß mike


----------



## VMManuel (15 März 2019)

Vielen Dank, werde ich mir mal anschauen.

@PN/DP: Das ist eine kleine Anlage die an mehrern Orten gebraucht wird, daher immer hin und her wandert. 

Passieren tut da wahrscheinlich nix bei, aber Cheffe möchte das gerne  
Haben nur einen Antrieb mit Steinmetzschaltung darin und 2 Steuergeräte/Netzteile.

Grüße,
Manuel


----------

